# nettoyage



## calamar59 (19 Mars 2007)

bonjour, avez-vous une astuce pour nettoyer la coke de mon ibook blanc?
merci


----------



## boddy (19 Mars 2007)

Pour la coque j'utilise un chiffon doux imbibé d'un peu de produit pour les vitres. Il brille comme au premier jour


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2007)

Moi pour la coke  c'est carte bancaire + billet de banque si possible sur un miroir de poche


----------



## calamar59 (19 Mars 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Pour la coque j'utilise un chiffon doux imbibé d'un peu de produit pour les vitres. Il brille comme au premier jour





calamar59 a dit:


> bonjour, avez-vous une astuce pour nettoyer la coke de mon ibook blanc?
> merci



j'ai des traces noires qui proviennent de mon sac en cuir et avec le produit a vitre ça part un peu mais pas completement...


----------



## elKBron (19 Mars 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi pour la coke  c'est carte bancaire + billet de banque si possible sur un miroir de poche


le verso d'un ipod nano first generation convient parfaitement aussi 

sinon, pour répondre à la question ya CA


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mars 2007)

Essaie dans un coin l'alcool isopropylique.


----------



## Arlequin (19 Mars 2007)

L'éponge magique    

se trouve dans n'importe quelle droguerie, également dispo chez Mr Propre....


----------



## boddy (19 Mars 2007)

Il existe des lingettes spéciales pour le nettoyage des ordis... je les utilise pour les touches du clavier - tu dois pouvoir trouver facilement.

Pour la coke il faut aussi une paille, non ?


----------



## calamar59 (19 Mars 2007)

ok merci !


----------



## Amok (19 Mars 2007)

Aux modos du coin : déplacé de "vous êtes ici" : bon courage !


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mars 2007)

merci :love:

v'l&#224; un ptit nettoyage 

Pour rester dans le sujet, l'Instanet, &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien &#233;galement


----------



## patricks (19 Mars 2007)

rien de mieux à mon avis que un chiffon microfibre pour vitres et surfaces laquées légèrement humide


----------



## robros85 (21 Mars 2007)

faites quand même gaffe parce que certains produits peuvent alterer la belle coque en polycarbonate, et si ca arrive, ca ne rendra pas la machine plus belle ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Mars 2007)

apparemment les lingettes toutes douces pour b&#233;b&#233; fonctionneraient bien aussi pour nettoyer la coque des MacBooks


----------



## greggorynque (22 Mars 2007)

SI ca marche pour les fesses des b&#233;b&#233;s cest sur que ca va pas abimer grand chose


----------

